# Animals and Wildlife Photographers



## sargentodiaz (Feb 11, 2019)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Okay, I’m hooked. Yahoo news keeps coming up with these but they’re so darned funny that I couldn’t just scroll by.*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Another page-by-page piece.

*[/FONT]​ 



​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*I just couldn’t pass this one up!

*[/FONT]​ 


​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]One Kiss And You’ll Become A Prince

[/FONT]




[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Excuse Me, You’re Standing On My Back

[/FONT]​ 


​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Does. Not. Want. Photo. Taken.

[/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Many, many more of these* @ http://www.trend-chaser.com/animals...8e9-34764876529-ya&utm_term=c-ad_xxx.jpg-n-ya[/FONT]​ ​


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 11, 2019)

I love this stuff!  Thanks Sargent.


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 11, 2019)

Funny!  I also hate the scrolling page by page on these sites so thanks for posting...don’t mind scrolling thru a post.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 11, 2019)

Our trip to Yellowstone N.P. (I took photo).


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 11, 2019)

Another photo in Yellowstone N.P. (by me)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 11, 2019)

Beautiful shots CR, thanks for posting them!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 11, 2019)

They are great, CR...keep 'em coming.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 11, 2019)

more from the site Sargent posted-


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 11, 2019)

Fantastic photos. I love them.


----------



## Geezerette (Feb 11, 2019)

I love wildlife photos! never had expensive enough telephoto lenses tho. My friend & I would show each other our " black spot " photos, as in " See that black spot in the sky? That's a bald eagle! " or "that dark blur in the corner? That's a baby fawn in the leaves" I bet y'all have a few of those too. A


----------



## Seeker (Feb 14, 2019)

Outside my kitchen window.


----------

